# My new babies. Pics



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I promised pics of the young doelings I bought at the production sale in Idaho. They are all doing good. I built a nice pen to put them in at night and turn them out during the day. That way I handle them twice a day. I'm taking them to a ABGA show in Walla Walla Oct. 8 to see if they have any future in the show ring. I've been told it's a very competitive show. I'll give it my best shot. I don't think they will embarrass me. Dolly is just under six months. Granny is seven + months. Jorga is just under nine months. I didn't get great pictures of Granny and Jorga. Dolly doesn't seem to be able to take a bad pic.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Oohh got me drooling over meat goats!!! Very nice!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Nice looking girls!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

I like them! good job


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are beautiful! From a distance Dolly kinda reminds me of my sons doe. Congrats! And I hope you have a great time at the show!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Beautiful! I always like the Boers with brown in other spots than their heads.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

I love them all!


----------

